
Try googling “random number generator” and see what you get - stervy
https://www.google.com/search?q=random+number+generator
======
polygot
Try entering -9999999999999999999999999 as the min value and 10 as the max
value :).

------
lithos
This is one of those things that could get EU regulators in a tizzy. Since at
one point you would have had to suffer through an ad bloated website to get
the same thing.

------
strimp099
Try googling "askew". There's a few of these.

~~~
qbrass
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_Easter_eggs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_Easter_eggs)

